

Show HN: Chat, tag and share anonymously - sherjilozair
http://zumbl.com/

======
vyrotek
I can't help feel that the need to login with Facebook or Google conflicts
with the idea of anonymity.

~~~
sherjilozair
It is just a matter of convenience. Your identity will remain hidden from
other users.

~~~
vyrotek
I think just entering a random and temporary username would make more sense.

